# Spare rib trimmings, how many uses?



## fire it up (Dec 27, 2009)

Was curious what different folks do with the top trimmings after prepping spare ribs.
Besides smoking and eating them what other ideas have you tried using the trimmings?


----------



## eaglewing (Dec 27, 2009)

throw in baked beans instead of bacon...


----------



## jerseyhunter (Dec 27, 2009)

Grind and mix with venison,  use in sausages, meatloafs, meatballs, etc.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 27, 2009)

stir fry, grind for sausage, probably a hundred uses.....


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 27, 2009)

I sometimes grill the pieces, then cut them up for use in a burrito.


----------



## 3montes (Dec 27, 2009)

Yep me to. But not instead of, in addition to.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 27, 2009)

Some good ideas.
I especially like the idea of grinding it up for sausage as I have yet to make my first batch of sausages.


----------



## dirt guy (Dec 27, 2009)

Mine never make it that far---they are always finger food right off of the grill.  It keeps the wolves satisfied until the ribs are done.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 27, 2009)

I like your style...


----------



## dirt guy (Dec 27, 2009)

When we do big batches of ribs, sometimes we can't eat them all. The 12th of this month was one of those times. On this occasion, over 200 racks were smoked in two sessions (Fri. night/Sat. morning). The pan on the left is all the trimmings after the bystanders had finished eating.







I took about half the pan home. I shredded all of it and put some in omelets. The rest were used to top one of my favorite snacks--NACHOS!! Sorry, they never last long enough for Q-View.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 27, 2009)

Mmmm...rib nachos, that sounds good!
Pulled pork nachos and chuckie nachos are great so hell yeah rib nachos!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 27, 2009)

I use it for munchies during to smoke or I guest you can use them for many other things too. I mite start keeping them for grinding and DirtGuy you have a fantastic idea like nachos, pizzas, they all sounds really good. Thanks for sparking the ideas.


----------



## rickw (Dec 27, 2009)

Most times they get eaten as snack food but there has been an occasion or two where we used the trimmings in bean soup.


----------



## linescum (Dec 27, 2009)

Right on Brother


----------



## eman (Dec 27, 2009)

All trimmings wether beef or pork  ,Get cubed up for later use in pastalaya


----------



## keithace (Dec 28, 2009)

i use it  for my meat necklace...


----------



## fire it up (Dec 28, 2009)

I decided to season one with a Kansas City rub and use them for rib nachos (thanks Dirt Guy) and the other with chili seasonings and going to use it as part of a chili.

Lots of great ideas, gotta get more ribs cause there are several things I want to try...such a shame...now I have to smoke more ribs-Thanks alot!


----------



## mgwerks (Dec 28, 2009)

Below you will see some sausage, a trimmed rack of spares, and most of the trimmings added to the rack as "chef's treats".







You can also season them up good and grill them, making some nice asada tacos out of them.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 28, 2009)

That was great!..........LOL


----------



## rw willy (Dec 29, 2009)

Green chili stew.  With Hatch green chilis.  And pozole.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 27, 2009)

Was curious what different folks do with the top trimmings after prepping spare ribs.
Besides smoking and eating them what other ideas have you tried using the trimmings?


----------



## eaglewing (Dec 27, 2009)

throw in baked beans instead of bacon...


----------



## jerseyhunter (Dec 27, 2009)

Grind and mix with venison,  use in sausages, meatloafs, meatballs, etc.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 27, 2009)

stir fry, grind for sausage, probably a hundred uses.....


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 27, 2009)

I sometimes grill the pieces, then cut them up for use in a burrito.


----------



## 3montes (Dec 27, 2009)

Yep me to. But not instead of, in addition to.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 27, 2009)

Some good ideas.
I especially like the idea of grinding it up for sausage as I have yet to make my first batch of sausages.


----------



## dirt guy (Dec 27, 2009)

Mine never make it that far---they are always finger food right off of the grill.  It keeps the wolves satisfied until the ribs are done.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 27, 2009)

I like your style...


----------



## dirt guy (Dec 27, 2009)

When we do big batches of ribs, sometimes we can't eat them all. The 12th of this month was one of those times. On this occasion, over 200 racks were smoked in two sessions (Fri. night/Sat. morning). The pan on the left is all the trimmings after the bystanders had finished eating.







I took about half the pan home. I shredded all of it and put some in omelets. The rest were used to top one of my favorite snacks--NACHOS!! Sorry, they never last long enough for Q-View.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 27, 2009)

Mmmm...rib nachos, that sounds good!
Pulled pork nachos and chuckie nachos are great so hell yeah rib nachos!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 27, 2009)

I use it for munchies during to smoke or I guest you can use them for many other things too. I mite start keeping them for grinding and DirtGuy you have a fantastic idea like nachos, pizzas, they all sounds really good. Thanks for sparking the ideas.


----------



## rickw (Dec 27, 2009)

Most times they get eaten as snack food but there has been an occasion or two where we used the trimmings in bean soup.


----------



## linescum (Dec 27, 2009)

Right on Brother


----------



## eman (Dec 27, 2009)

All trimmings wether beef or pork  ,Get cubed up for later use in pastalaya


----------



## keithace (Dec 28, 2009)

i use it  for my meat necklace...


----------



## fire it up (Dec 28, 2009)

I decided to season one with a Kansas City rub and use them for rib nachos (thanks Dirt Guy) and the other with chili seasonings and going to use it as part of a chili.

Lots of great ideas, gotta get more ribs cause there are several things I want to try...such a shame...now I have to smoke more ribs-Thanks alot!


----------



## mgwerks (Dec 28, 2009)

Below you will see some sausage, a trimmed rack of spares, and most of the trimmings added to the rack as "chef's treats".







You can also season them up good and grill them, making some nice asada tacos out of them.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 28, 2009)

That was great!..........LOL


----------



## rw willy (Dec 29, 2009)

Green chili stew.  With Hatch green chilis.  And pozole.


----------

